# 5" Square box...



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Still not big enough for them to get a 1" K.O. centered in there, huh?

What are those yellow things?

EDIT: Nevermind, I read the description.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

LV only...

The *5 SQUARE®* Telecommunications Outlet Box - designed specifically by professional installers for telecommunications products


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

1-1/4" KO's

YES

Class 2 wiring OKAY


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> LV only...
> 
> The *5 SQUARE®* Telecommunications Outlet Box - designed specifically by professional installers for telecommunications products



I wonder why there not rated for Electrical..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

4-11/16 not good enough?

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> 4-11/16 not good enough?..........


We're talking telecom guys here.... so of course it isn't enough for one CAT5 cable. These is the same industry that demands 6" raceways for a 25-pair cable.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> We're talking telecom guys here.... so of course it isn't enough for one CAT5 cable. These is the same industry that demands 6" raceways for a 25-pair cable.


Ya. Low-voltage pussies.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Finally! I can pull more than one data cable into a box.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why do LV terds even need a a box? Whats wrong with the bang-on, and cut in rings?

~Matt


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why do LV terds even need a a box? Whats wrong with the bang-on, and cut in rings?
> 
> ~Matt


 :laughing::laughing::laughing: thats like doing a new home in emt....:laughing::laughing::laughing: industrial guys probably say that about resi ECs in Chicago...


----------

